# Are the seats comfortable?



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

These cloth seats in our cars are GM's BEST cloth seats of all time. I haven't taken many "road trips" so to speak in them, but for every day driving they are quite comfortable.

EDIT: IMO


----------



## 99cruze (Sep 12, 2011)

The seats in the cruze are allfull. Plus getting the seat belt to clip in is very awkward. The receving clip is set to far back and very narrow.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm the dipstick that voted "other" only because while I feel the seats are okay as is (maybe just a little too hard) I DO think they could be a little more supportive around the thighs and back kinda like the Saab 9-5. 
As they are I would still not vote them as bad though.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I have leather, and they could be a little softer. The cushioning. They get a little uncomfortable on longer drives.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

i find them comfortable once i get the settings just right. but when my girlfriend drives it and changes the positions i have a really hard time readjusting.  i wish they had memory settings....


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

for being cloth.. i love the seats. Now i've had some people in my car that could loose a few pounds that complained they were to narrow and it made them uncomfortable. I suggested they could fix that problem by putting down the ho-ho's and eating a salad every now and then.


----------



## gojira (May 1, 2011)

I owned a second gen Prius at one time, which had the most uncomfortable seats in the universe. My wife and I took it from NH to the upper peninsula in MI and hated the car after that (it left the stable not long afterwards.)

I have the cloth seats in my Cruze and love them. I can get them adjusted for my shape (although almost 6', I am long in the torso vs the legs) and both my wife (who's also tall) and I can get comfortable. The shape and the feel remind me of the sport seats I had in a BMW 330i. We did a 2000 mile trip in the car this summer with no complaints; I drove back 14 hrs from my in-laws in MI to our house in NH with 2 gas stops and no back pain. It's a winner in my book.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...as someone else once quipped: _"...oh, the *seat*'s comfortable, it's my *butt* that's uncomfortable...sitting in the *seat*."_


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

99cruze said:


> The seats in the cruze are allfull.


What are they all full of? :tongue4:


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Like I've said many times on these forums, I have an 80 mile round trip for work Mon-Fri and about every other weekend travel 100-250 miles. Mine are leather, and although they are a bit on the firm side, I don't have any major grips with them.

The longest drive I've done straight is a 9 hr round trip (4.5 there, 30 min break, 4.5 back) and other than having a bit of cabin fever from being in the car so long I had no complaints


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

granted I have had my cruze a week. But in the two 100+ days I have had in the cloth seats so far I really like them. I have a bad break after breaking it several years ago and I enjoy the firmness and shape personally.


----------



## Logitech73 (Sep 22, 2011)

I am a new owner and drive 140 miles a day. 5' 11" 180lb. I have not had any problems with the seats. I've had my Cruze for 2 weeks. I actually find the seats quite comfortable. I use to own a 2000 Buick lesaber, very soft seats, but I have not had any problems with the seats in the Cruze. Love the car, and the MPG's


----------



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

Our Cruze is really comfortable, we've always had cloth seats, so not a problem for us.


----------



## briab (Dec 19, 2011)

My LT1 driver's seat is very uncomfortable. Had the seat cushion replaced but no help. It seems that the bucket seat design is 'too lumpy' for my butt. It feels like I am riding on a bicycle seat and being a male it is not pleasant. It seems as though more padding is needed in the seat, especially around the mid seaction of the seat structual member. I played with a 'pillow' and that helped a great deal. I wish GM would help as I have written to them but no response...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

The seats are hard. But they work wonders for my bad back.

They still hurt my ass though.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

They are firm, but I've become used to them. However, I haven't gone on a long (2+ hour) drive.


----------



## sgtsdad (Jan 1, 2016)

My wife and I are both having hip pain from the seats. It is my wifes car. We went on a long trip last week and now i have the pain that she has been complaining about.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

These seats for my 6:1 200lbs are awful. My skinny little wife has no complaints.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

TravsCruze said:


> for being cloth.. i love the seats. Now i've had some people in my car that could loose a few pounds that complained they were to narrow and it made them uncomfortable. I suggested they could fix that problem by putting down the ho-ho's and eating a salad every now and then.


Well that's rude!


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

TravsCruze said:


> for being cloth.. i love the seats. Now i've had some people in my car that could loose a few pounds that complained they were to narrow and it made them uncomfortable. I suggested they could fix that problem by putting down the ho-ho's and eating a salad every now and then.


**** right....and if they don't like it they can bum rides off someone else. Or buy their own car.

Personally I think they are pretty **** comfortable. Not quite as good as the Leather ones my 1996 Saturn SL2 had...but they are close. But seats are a very personal thing...no way can they be comfortable for every body type possible.

Want hard...ride in a 70's are 80's Mercedes. BUT you can drive for 12+ hours and your butt and back isn't screaming for mercy like it would in a soft seat. Put your wallet and cell phone in a front pocket and firm seats won't bother you.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm perfectly fine with my seats in my Cruze!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, two ifs to this equation, not only the seats, but your butt as well, kind of an interface kind of thing.

Worse vehicle ever was my old 67 Mustang, sitting on a still bar, and one key reason I never purchased a Cobalt practically as bad as that Mustang.

Cruze is okay in my book, first thing I checked when getting into one. Wife loves her electrically heated seat. Actually my motorhome has the most comfortable seat, but does get a little tense driving an 8 foot wide vehicle on a 10 foot wide road, especially with semi's on the other side. 

She is also comfortable in an airline seat being only 62 inches tall, but not quite so if you are 74 inches tall. 

Ever try to wear a pair of shoes that don't fit right? Can say the same thing about any seat.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Remember my 1979 AMC Concord SW. Originally had bench seat when we bought it. Springs were a little broken on driver side so you sunk down. After it got bad enough and I took the car over from parents, I replaced with buckets I found in a junk yard. After I wrapped the car around a pole in 1987, it looked like the passenger seat was under the driver bucket. I just remember people asking if I was wearing a seat belt, don't think it would have helped much as the passenger side of car came over to me. As a matter of fact may have been worse and caused damage to my back?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Needs more bolstering for autox. But for daily driving I have no issues. Although I did go sit in an nd miata the other day and it was like slipping into a fitted glove... Ohmagerd!!!! Lol. I like the comfort of the Cruze though..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

These seats aren't exactly designed for larger frame American butts just like the center console of the older CTS and current Focus is too wide for me. Speaking of seats and center consoles, the seatbelt clicker is also in an off spot for larger passengers to buckle up.


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Nov 5, 2015)

my $0.2 
size and support my wife and I agree they are on par, but on drives over an hour they seem to feel hard vs over cars we have had before. I feel that the seat fits the type of car its in. I would not expect it to feel like a ctsV seat but I would also not expect to feel like a 98 civic seat. The seat fits the car like I said. not super but not bad.


----------

